# No more Cable TV!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, my wife and I decided that we watch too much TV and we want to break the habit before our 9-month old falls victim too. Plus there is way too much crap on it.

Anyway, I still want to get the local channels for news. Anybody got advice on a good antenna? Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

We have been without cable for the past three years now. It takes a little getting used to but after a while you don't really notice. Only thing is we don't get FOX very clear so not getting any MLB games sucks and now with Monday Night Football moving to ESPN.....ug. Roof antenna works good. An good set of rabbit ears aren't bad either. Good Luck, you'll be happy you did it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I will miss my sports the most. Oh well, it is for the best.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Get as long a range one as you can. I have a 160 mile one but live 50 from the stations and it works great. Good luck and you will have more time for family and outdoors for your reward.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Taddy, what are you thinking?? Live without cable!!! I would probably go insane if not worse :lol:

Take it easy man and it looks like we will be doing a lot more hunting :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

getting rid of your TV is the very best thing you can do for your kid, read to him, and when he gets older and teach him to love to read. This will benefit him immensly thoughout his education and life. Almost nothing on TV is worthwhile.

Crane co makes a radio that will get the local TV stations and allow you to listen to their news casts with out fascinating a kid.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Getting rid of Cable/Dish TV is the best thing a parent can do.

I have not had Cable/Dish for 17 years. I get 5 channels with just the 
TV antennas.

I don't know how much that stuff costs but I estimate I've saved well over
$5,000.00. A lot of money to buy sporting goods.

I do not know of any good antennas to use but good luck with everything.

See yeaw


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Yesterday was our first day w/out it. It seemed I had a lot more time w/ my daughter last evening. I know TV isn't to blame for that, but I am. Anyway, it is unavailable and out of mind. Take care!

Mike


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

You might want to look at the digital reception antenna. My wife and I have one and it works great with the new digitial signals. Perfect HD reception. And of course, the money saved from not having cable goes into my hunting & shooting account!


----------

